# Do you always use powder to set foundation? Anyone here not use powder to set foundation ? (keep or return question)



## Summer (Feb 11, 2013)

[SIZE=1em]I have really dry skin and I haven't worn powder in at least a year over foundation.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Anyway, revlon is on sale at rite aid lol so I bought a lipstick I ended up not liking. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]So I went back,  added a few bucks and exchanged it for the revlon colorstay pressed powder in translucent.[/SIZE]

 I am thinking of just returning the powder. I hate to do that because I already exchanged the lipstick for the

powder and it shows on the receipt. So embarrassing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .  Anyway, I haven't tried it though, the package

is sealed. I hate to return stuff I opened. Should I keep or return?

I do plan on getting the revlon colorstay foundation for dry skin, but they just had one left in my color

and it was opened, so they gave me a rain check.


----------



## maysj18 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd recommend trying it! I mean, with any sort of liquid foundation I feel that you can really tell when someone does and doesn't wear powder. It gives such a flawless finish. I have extremely dry skin too and I use a good foundation from Clinique and a bit of powder from Covergirl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like loose powder for setting powder.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 11, 2013)

Revlon powder is my favorite! I use the Photoready pressed powder in translucent. It is seriously the single best powder I have ever used!! So I say, try it!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a dry and sometimes flaky patch above my right eyebrow, and sometimes between my brows as well. I have noticed that dusting powder on with a brush tends to emphasize the dryness. I have tried various techniques and it always ends up showing up when the dry patches are bad.

So I have started using a puff or sponge and then using a press and roll motion to apply the powder and then very, very lightly dusting off the excess with a very soft fluffy brush. It seems to work well for me and I have seen quite a few beauty bloggers/vloggers as well as MUAs recommending that method.


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 12, 2013)

I use powder because I have super oily skin and without powder my make up would melt right off my face. Generally, I think the purpose of powder is to set your make up and to give your look some overall polish so I think you should still use it if you are using liquid foundation. To avoid having to but foundation and powder, you could try to buy powder foundation. Right now I have two MAC Studio Fix Powders.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Feb 12, 2013)

I prefer powder foundations or creme to powder, so no, I don't need to set with powder.


----------



## ashleigh12 (Feb 13, 2013)

My skin is also really dry, and I still use a powder. Just use a very light dusting. Trust me, it makes a difference. I used to never use powder because I didn't think I needed it since my skin is dry, but now that I've used powder, I'll never go back to not using it.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 14, 2013)

I have dry skin too, but a liquid foundation that never really absorbs can make anyone look greasy. whether or not I use it depends on the foundation I'm wearing, but I usually don't because I tend to mix my liquid foundations with moisturizer. if it wasn't too much, I'd go ahead and keep it--you never know, it might come in handy. like others mentioned, experiment with different application methods, e.g. with a beautyblender.


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 14, 2013)

i have normal to dry skin and i still powder over my foundation. i just think it makes me face feel better, locking in that liquid foundation. i usually just do a light dusting over my tzone and anywhere i had to apply concealer.


----------



## ivette (Feb 14, 2013)

as i've gotten older, i've needed powder less and less. it tends to make fine lines

more obvious.  thats my own experience. you may benefit from it if you skin is

on the oily side


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Feb 14, 2013)

I have dry skin in the winter and normal in the other seasons but I use powder all year round. My go to foundation and powder is Revlon's Colorstay.


----------



## annerose95 (Mar 3, 2013)

I think my face hates powder cause whenever I set my foundation with it (well... When I did it once, cause I've never done it again), my face looked matte en broke out. I hate a matte finish because it doesn't look natural. I love when it looks dewy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

